# girls late bloomer bonus height



## sant_priya (Feb 10, 2017)

my dd was always short she was only 4'7" at 13 ,her mother is 5'2" and father 5'7".but she grew rapidly after 13,by 15 she grew by 5 inches to 5 feet, by 16 to 5'3" and to 5'6" at 17 and till 19 she grew to 5'8".is this harmful or it is just a late bloomer bonus height.now she is very happy.there was also a boy in her class who was stuck at 5'3" only at 13,he is four inches shorter than his mother


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

What does the physician say?


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd ask her doctor. There are medical problems where people grow when basically they shouldn't.


----------

